# RHOMS



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Use this thread to post photos of your large rhoms. Just include a photo and the species. This is meant to give all users a good idea of what they look like, use the normal threads to discuss your pictures more.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

10" rhom


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

7" Rhom


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

12in Morphtype Rhom
My Webpage


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

8" Xingu Blue Finned RhomZilla:


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

heres pics of my 2 but i was told the first one could be a Altuvei i put a post in what species is my p. the first one is 5 1/2" the second is 6" but an old pic


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

heres the second pic


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's a link to my 10inch black diamond rhombeus when I first got him.

care2 link


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's my second one
about 7 inches TL.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's my new one










and my First one almost 7"


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Let's start from smallest to biggest.









10" black diamond rhom









11" rhom









13"+ rhom









16"+ rhom.
i know the glass is dirty.








wes


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

13" Rhombeus

My Webpage


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

8" rhom just got him







My Webpageand check out the rest


----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

10" RHOM

10" Rhom ( not in my tank) but is NOW!!!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

8" Rhom (Peru)









15" Rhombeus (Peru)


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

now that I know how to attatch images!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

#2


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

#3


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

#4


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

#5 this is my fav.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

pics of my rhom in his new 125 gal


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Here's my 3" Black Rhom with red eyes already!

3" Black Rhom


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Lookin GOOD!!!!


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> #5 this is my fav.


I love that picture.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> goldfish chunks in teeth said:
> 
> 
> > #5 this is my fav.
> ...


----------



## Rhombeus_Fr (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi all,

My Rhom


















Byeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Picture of my 7-8" Xingu Gold, at the time i took these pictures it was smaller maybe 6". So far all the rhomb's on theis post are awesome and the 16" mean. I cant waite for mine to get above 12"

Xingu


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

pic2


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

my 3" Baby Rhom


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

pic 3


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

my 2" rhom


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

jet black rhoms are PIMP


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah they are. I cant wait to setup my 200g so I can free up my 60


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

here is a few pics of mine


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

my 6'' rhom


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

10" Jet Black Rhombeus


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice pics. everyone!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres a pic of my old Rhom.. previous posts get erased so Im posting them up again..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

....


----------



## glendoblingbling (Jul 26, 2003)

jesus, waht the hell do you feed a 16" rhom? small children?


----------

